# ANNOUNCEMENT TO ALL DBSTALK REGISTERED USERS: PLEASE READ!!!



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

There have been some other forums on EZBoard that have been seriously hacked because registered users, mods and admins create easy to figure out passwords. I believe that this has already happened to one of our users here at DBSTalk (Bob Haller). 

If you don't want your account destroyed by one of these creeps, be sure to change your password often and make it a mixture of numbers letter and symbols with no recognition to a word in the dictionary. Remember, hackers have programs to "guess" easy to crack passwords. 

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

Well that explains it. Better its a overall problem than one targeted just at me....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Ok I give up. I checked "my preferences" and don't see any "change password" option. 

Where is the change password utility hidden?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

Click on My Control Center, then Click Edit Prefrences, the option to change password will be near the bottom.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Got it thanks.

Cheers, Lee


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

BUMP


----------

